# Breed Choices



## kghbandgeek (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey, 

My name is Kim and I am looking to adopt a dog (probably from a shelter) and I really want to learn as much as I can before making this kind of commitment.

I live in a small two bedroom cottage with a small fenced in backyard. It's cosy, but there isn't tons of room to run around. So, I know I have to go with a smaller dog, but I don't know what the different qualities are in the different breeds of small dogs.

I take online classes and my boyfriend works full time, so I'm the primary homemaker.  I am home most of the time, and I want a dog to be my companion. 

I want a dog to spoil and take care of and I have the time and money to do it.

That being said, what are the pros and cons of some of the smaller breeds of dogs?

I would prefer one that was quieter, but playful, and on the easier side of training difficulty.

Thanks so much for any imput you have.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm not sure what kind of grooming upkeep you're willing to do and whether you want a non-shedding dog, so here are a few:

*Cavalier King Charles Spaniel- sheds, minimal grooming, great little dogs with happy temperaments. Can't think of any negatives.

*Maltese- non-shedding, high maintenance grooming, can be a little yappy, great companions.

*Yorkie- non-shedding, high maintenance grooming, fairly yappy, great companions, but terrier-like personality.

*Toy or Miniature Poodle- non-shedding, high maintenance grooming (you're probably noticing a trend here)  I would say that Poodles are the easiest to train, because they are very smart and eager to please. Yappy. One of the most loyal dogs.

*Boston Terrier- sheds, almost no grooming, Fairly quiet, learns quickly because they're eager to please.

*Shih Tzu- non-shedding, high maintenance grooming, playful but very quiet unless someone comes to the door. Not the easiest to train for things like obedience, but I think they make up for it by being naturally well behaved.

None of the breeds above needs a ton of space or exercise.


----------



## kghbandgeek (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for your response. 

I think that will be very helpful. 

I don't mind grooming because I have lots of time. 

any other advice would be nice. Thanks again.


----------



## LMJANES (Feb 23, 2010)

luvntzus said:


> *Boston Terrier- sheds, almost no grooming, Fairly quiet, learns quickly because they're eager to please.
> 
> None of the breeds above needs a ton of space or exercise.


 I disagree with that statement about Boston terriers. I would consider them very energetic and they have a clown personality. Young ones seem to be on the go all the time. I know a few friends who have Boston terriers. 

kgh,

Please don't go with Boston Terrier unless you want a dog who is like a clown and always on the hot wheel.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks like I stand corrected on the Boston Terrier; they're the breed that I know the least about. I stand by my other recommendations!


----------



## Dokie (Feb 22, 2010)

I dont have a small dog but if i did i would def go with one that doesnt shed. 

My brother has a Maltiese and his co-worker has a small shedding dog. They come over after work sometimes. the co-worker always is covered in fur and talks about how awesome furminators are. My brother never has any fur on him and his GF loves styling the dogs hair in different ways.

Plus non-dogs freinds dont like going to the co-workers house for fear of fur.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

LMJANES said:


> I disagree with that statement about Boston terriers. I would consider them very energetic and they have a clown personality. Young ones seem to be on the go all the time. I know a few friends who have Boston terriers.
> 
> kgh,
> 
> Please don't go with Boston Terrier unless you want a dog who is like a clown and always on the hot wheel.


I'm gonna second this, Boston Terriers are Prone to Allergies to Food, and other things as well, no Corn, Wheat or Soy is allowed in my two's diet, Chad my male, is pretty laid back and Roxie my girl is complete Nut case LOL. 

Also I've experienced at least three Seperate BT's that have developed Dog Aggression, I'm not saying its a likley hood but keep in mind the boston Terrier is considered a Bully breed as they were once and still are on occassions called the Boston Bull Dog.

That being said, a Boston Terrier can be a wonderful compaion, sweet, loving doteing my Chad knows when I'm not feeling well and won't leave my side, my SO Is hard pressed to get him to just go outside to Potty. They can and will be a One person dog, (not a problem really if you SO dosn't mind). 

Grooming while Minium, they do shed and they shed very short, wirey hairs that can and will get stuck in Bare feet so Vacume often. Bostons also are a broncial breed, and can develop breathing issues including snoring. My girl snores my boy dosn't. They also have what is often refered to as the Bug eye, which can be an issue on occassions, they could scratch their cornia's or even loose an eye due to injury. I've seen there eyes just kinda Pop out.

But um...yes I'll stop with the horror stories Bostons are WONDERFUL dogs! I love my two to bits!!

Happy hunting!



Dokie said:


> I dont have a small dog but if i did i would def go with one that doesnt shed.
> 
> My brother has a Maltiese and his co-worker has a small shedding dog. They come over after work sometimes. the co-worker always is covered in fur and talks about how awesome furminators are. My brother never has any fur on him and his GF loves styling the dogs hair in different ways.
> 
> Plus non-dogs freinds dont like going to the co-workers house for fear of fur.


I HAve to add here, Maltieses do shed and if are not groomed regularly will gather matts in their fur. Maltieses are more high matience then they look.

Also I'd like to add pugs to that list of dogs you could look into, In my experience they are quite the Velcro dog, and very sweet, again they have the same Broncial issues that the boston's do and are prone to Allergies, they also shed like little Beasts LOL!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Also I'd like to add pugs to that list of dogs you could look into, In my experience they are quite the Velcro dog, and very sweet, again they have the same Broncial issues that the boston's do and are prone to Allergies, they also shed like little Beasts LOL!


Yup, and they're way higher energy than most books will have you believe. Great little dogs, though I may be a tad biased.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Hahaha Kuma I'll agree on the high Energy you should see my sister's Pug when I get out the Ball OH BOY! Clear the room! LMAO!! She's getting a Puppy in 2 weeks I'll have to post pics!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Oooh, a Pug puppy? You absolutley HAVE to post pics!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a picture somewhere of Mckayla (the puppy) And The Red Headed Demon (my neice) I'll see if I can find it. Found the Pic Kuma, gonna go post it in the Photo forum.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

> *Maltese- non-shedding, high maintenance grooming, can be a little yappy, great companions.


I disagree, I've never met a yappy maltese, and I have one.  They're the best(but I'm biased! ) Trust me, my Gigi has yipped once outside my house. LOL She does cute little yips when she's really happy when we're playing. 

I also disagree that they shed. I've never met a shedding maltese. My maltese's coat touches the floor, and no, no shedding ever. They can be high maintainence if you keep them in a show coat like I do, but if you give them a cute puppy cut, then they are very, very easy to care for. 

She also super playful, we play fetch, tag, ect, everyday. My malt runs/jogs with me in the summertime, but we're total coach potatos in the winter. The best thing is, they can be indoor potty trained! So no reason to go outside in the rain, sleet, snow, ect.  Their dimunitive size makes them VERY portable. Gigi(she's 4 pounds) goes literally everywhere with me in her bag, to school, restaurants, the movies, even SeaWorld! LOL She travels state to state with us, by 15 hour long drives to weekend plane trips! She likes to get dressed up and wear bws as well. Gigi's nickname is my shadow, as she follows me everywhere, never in a different room. She also loves to be held cradled like a baby. She goes limp in my arms. Maltese=SPOILED. But its okay, they do no wrong, they deserve to be spoiled. LOL 

My Gigi goes to yorkie meetups, and are those dogs yappy! I always say, Gigi is the only sane one there. LOL

That being said, just a reminder, if you have a <10 pound dog, don't leave it in the yard unsupervised. They can become food for large birds, coyotes, foxes, and even larger breeds. And very easy for theives to steal out your yard. I know people who been victims of both incidents.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

And clearly, my maltese is NOT spoiled LOL:


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Darla Giselle said:


> I also disagree that they shed. I've never met a shedding maltese. My maltese's coat touches the floor, and no, no shedding ever. They can be high maintainence if you keep them in a show coat like I do, but if you give them a cute puppy cut, then they are very, very easy to care for.


Maltese's do Shed, but like the Poodle the Fur dosn't fall out all over the place, they are held in traped by the other fur. You say you keep your Baby in a Show coat, I'm guessing you brush her daily?


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Darla Giselle said:


> I disagree, I've never met a yappy maltese, and I have one.  They're the best(but I'm biased! ) Trust me, my Gigi has yipped once outside my house. LOL She does cute little yips when she's really happy when we're playing.


I've read mixed reviews on Maltese being yappy.



> I also disagree that they shed. I've never met a shedding maltese


Read my post again. I said that they were NON-shedding.  Also, by high maintenance I mean that they need a lot of grooming or to be taken to the groomer on a regular basis.

Btw, your Maltese is one of the cutest that I've ever seen! Is she a Chrisman Maltese?


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

And ussally those breed reviews when they say Yappy are going based on unwell trained Pups. Because Boston's can be very Vocal too, but none of mine are, there very quite. I'm greatful Kowalski is picking that up. But, any dog can be "Yappy"


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> And ussally those breed reviews when they say Yappy are going based on unwell trained Pups. Because Boston's can be very Vocal too, but none of mine are, there very quite. I'm greatful Kowalski is picking that up. But, any dog can be "Yappy"


What in the world, this thread has turned into "disagree with Luvntzus". I've never come across this sort of thing ever before! The fact is that trained or untrained, certain breeds are more likely to bark. Like for example I think most of us (although maybe not on this thread ) will agree that Shelties tend to be a barky breed, while Greyhounds are quiet.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

No I agree, Shelties will Bark more then a Grehound anyday! And I wasn't trying to disagree with you not at all. (offers Hugs) I'm sorry, also...I've heard a Greyhound Bark, They would BLOW the Sheltie out of the water for annoying bark...at least in MY Experience..LOL. But yes, in my experience Shelties are a barky dog, Maltieses can be Yappy. 

But if trained properly it can be curbed, thats all I was trying to say, Sorry!


----------



## Linz (Feb 7, 2010)

I would recommend a pug... although I may be biased as well.  My girl is VERY quiet... we lived in an apartment for a while. She was perfect there, with a daily walk of course. I think I have a rare pug but mine doesn't shed hardly AT ALL!! I have heard the black ones don't shed as bad but I hardly ever notice Winnie fur around, even on my white clothes. BUT... she is VERY active, despite what people will tell you. She needs a good long walk, sometimes jogs with me, does agility, and runs circles around most other dogs her size. but then at the end of the day she just wants to lay next to me and cuddle. She doesn't have the breathing problems that lots of pugs do, and hardly ever snorts.... maybe because she's not overweight... who knows? Mine also loves fetch and loves her tennis balls. If you want a dog that follows you EVERYWHERE from room to room, and has to be up against you or on your lap ALL the time, a pug is great  She's actually been pretty easy! REALLY easy to train because she just wanted to please. 

My best friend has a shih tzu. He's great also but he's much more independent than mine. He's also REALLY loud when he wants something and will NOT stop barking and barking and barking until he gets what he wants! ... spoiled!!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> (offers Hugs)


Thank you for the hugs! *Running off giggling*


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

luvntzus said:


> Read my post again. I said that they were NON-shedding.  Also, by high maintenance I mean that they need a lot of grooming or to be taken to the groomer on a regular basis.
> 
> Btw, your Maltese is one of the cutest that I've ever seen! Is she a Chrisman Maltese?


I know, it wasn't directed to you. 

And oh no, but thank you. 



Deron_dog said:


> Maltese's do Shed, but like the Poodle the Fur dosn't fall out all over the place, they are held in traped by the other fur. You say you keep your Baby in a Show coat, I'm guessing you brush her daily?


Hmm...I guess I don't know what you mean. They are single coated, like yorkies coats only thicker. But yup, everyday(about 15-20 minutes), and baths once a week. I'm also high maintence, so it works out well for us.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Darla Giselle said:


> It wasn't directed to you.
> 
> And oh no, but thank you.
> 
> ...




Sorry I have a hard time, when I'm talking grooming, what I think I mean is, if you didn't brush your Pup daily she would become Matted correct? And if those who don't want a full show coat don't keep said Pup in a cute puppy cut, they would be matted because most people don't brush all the way to the skin, lots of people just brush the top of the coat. And yes I know Yorkies and Maltises are Single coats, but I've shaved to the Pink skin both breeds due to matting.

Speaking of Yorkie's thats another good breed to take a look at.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Darla Giselle said:


> It wasn't directed to you.


Oops. I don't know why I'm so sensitive tonight then! 

I'm gonna go ahead and say that Gigi is THE cutest Maltese that I've ever seen. She looks the tiniest bit like a Shih Tzu. Is there anyway that you could send me a PM with her breeder info?


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Deron_dog said:


> Sorry I have a hard time, when I'm talking grooming, what I think I mean is, if you didn't brush your Pup daily she would become Matted correct? And if those who don't want a full show coat don't keep said Pup in a cute puppy cut, they would be matted because most people don't brush all the way to the skin, lots of people just brush the top of the coat. And yes I know Yorkies and Maltises are Single coats, but I've shaved to the Pink skin both breeds due to matting.


OOHHHH! I see, I edited my above post. Yes, everyday for 15-20 minutes. Baths once a week/or every other week. Shorter cuts you don't have to brush once a day, just about 2-3 times a week. Matting can also just be the way they care for their coat. Dirtier coats matt much more. Also the type of brush you use really matters.

And sure, Luvntzus. We like tiny muzzles.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Darla Giselle said:


> OOHHHH! I see, I edited my above post. Yes, everyday for 15-20 minutes. Baths once a week/or every other week. Shorter cuts you don't have to brush once a day, just about 2-3 times a week. Matting can also just be the way they care for their coat. Dirtier coats matt much more. Also the type of brush you use really matters.
> 
> And sure, Luvntzus. We like tiny muzzles.


Yes yes and yes! (Dances) Wow I feel retarded tonight I've got the flu so stuff isn't making much sense when I type it out tonight, and I seem to be coming off as confrontational LMAO! I don't mean to honest! And I have to agree, Gigi is beautiful!! I love her coat! That takes patients to keep a dog in show cut if there not show dogs....is she a show dog? (blinks)


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I figured out why I'm so sensitive. It's a certain time of the month.... not all of use are up to par in here!


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Deron_dog said:


> Yes yes and yes! (Dances) Wow I feel retarded tonight I've got the flu so stuff isn't making much sense when I type it out tonight, and I seem to be coming off as confrontational LMAO! I don't mean to honest! And I have to agree, Gigi is beautiful!! I love her coat! That takes patients to keep a dog in show cut if there not show dogs....is she a show dog? (blinks)


LOL I know how you feel about tonite! Thank you! And she's not a show dog, just a hairy one!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I bow to you and will stick to my Short coated dogs, Two bostons and a Mutt, Maybe someday I'll add something with a real coat to it will see!


----------



## kghbandgeek (Feb 23, 2010)

Dokie said:


> I dont have a small dog but if i did i would def go with one that doesnt shed.
> 
> My brother has a Maltiese and his co-worker has a small shedding dog. They come over after work sometimes. the co-worker always is covered in fur and talks about how awesome furminators are. My brother never has any fur on him and his GF loves styling the dogs hair in different ways.
> 
> Plus non-dogs freinds dont like going to the co-workers house for fear of fur.



Yeah, shedding could be a problem. I'd probably have to get a better vacuum.


----------



## kghbandgeek (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree that GiGi is SUCH a doll.  

My cousin has a maltipoo named Jasmine. She looks like a toy poodle, but has that adorable maltese face. 

I would love to have a regular maltese. It would be fun to keep her groomed and buy her clothes. (like that closet full that GiGi has) 



Thanks guys for all the insight.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

kghbandgeek said:


> I agree that GiGi is SUCH a doll.
> 
> I would love to have a regular maltese. It would be fun to keep her groomed and buy her clothes. (like that closet full that GiGi has)


Ooooh ooooh, don't forget that you could also do that with a Shih Tzu!

The dog on the page below belongs to a friend of mine. She has the sweetest personality and is like a living doll.

http://www.fairytailshihtzu.com/

If you look at the moms, dads, and past puppies pages you'll see that they also come in solid white along with solid black, solid liver, chocolate and white, gold, black and white, blue, etc. Not a lot of people know that they come in smaller sizes and with such a variety of colors.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

luvntzus said:


> Ooooh ooooh, don't forget that you could also do that with a Shih Tzu!
> 
> The dog on the page below belongs to a friend of mine. She has the sweetest personality and is like a living doll.
> 
> ...


I love looking at Fairy Tale tzus. I have a friend that has an adorable girl from them. But I wouldn't buy from them personally, responsible breeders should be breeding to the standard which states 9-16 pounds, some are less, some are more, but breeders should strive for perfection in the breed. One great reason why they are a larger size is that their bone structure is just alot more sturdy and solid. Maltese have delicate, tiny bones, can die if accidently dropped or stepped on. Not with Shihs though. They are their size for a reason. One of my favorite tzu breeders is Mr. Foos, she's a great breeder: http://www.mrfooshihtzu.com/


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

They're being developed into a different breed- Chinese Imperial Dogs. They have gorgeous quality, just being gradually bred smaller- the way every toy breed was developed.

I belong to the philosophy that says there's room for new breeds to be developed. Who says that whatever breeds exist now are the only ones that can exist until the end of time? If there is a clear breed standard, utmost attention is being paid to conformation, temperament, health and there is a loyal following then yes, I feel they have EVERY right to be bred. And starting this fall, I'm going to be one of the breeders of those adorable, wonderful little Tzu.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh boy....um, is this breed creation even being reconized by a club? Have the started a standered? Health testing? Did you know that downsizing a breed can make the issues the larger size breed has, ten times worse. Dogs that have been breed down can develop nerotic behaviors. 

MY Roxie is the product of a Downsizing breeding (Aiming for Tea cup Boston terriers) And she's got a lot of mental issues, she's on meds for Seizures and they can all be pointed to have been due to her breeding.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> Oh boy....um, is this breed creation even being reconized by a club? Have the started a standered? Health testing? Did you know that downsizing a breed can make the issues the larger size breed has, ten times worse. Dogs that have been breed down can develop nerotic behaviors.
> 
> MY Roxie is the product of a Downsizing breeding (Aiming for Tea cup Boston terriers) And she's got a lot of mental issues, she's on meds for Seizures and they can all be pointed to have been due to her breeding.


These dogs do NOT have neurotic behaviors and they are not sickly dogs. I can vouch for that with my friend's dog and Darla can probably say the same for hers. Yes the breeders do health testing and yes there is a parent breed club.

http://www.cidclub.com/


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay first I didn't say they did, I said they could develop them. But if the Breeder's are being careful and doing the breeding correctly then awesome! I wasn't trying to be confrontational, I was asking questions. I am a former breeder of Boston Terrier's. I Know nothing about Chinese Imperial Dogs, or Shi tzu's in General. They're not my breed. I was asking questions so I could become more knowlegable, and I didn't say they were sickly, if just bred because OMG CUTE SMALL DOG Syndrome it cause cause all sorts of health Issues, I had a Chi named Chase die of a heart attack at 4 months, and the Vet said it was because of his size (he was a resuce Chi's arn't my breed either) And I'm glad there is health Testing and a parent Breed club! Good Luck with your breeding plans! Its hard work, and costs an arm and a leg. 

I WASn't trying to be mean honest!!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you. It's just a very touchy subject, like all breeding in general, because people tend to get on their high horses and have tunnel vision if it isn't a very specific type of AKC dog being bred.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh no I completely understand, on another sight I used to be a member of I used to get ripped into when ever my mom's dogs would have Puppies. My mom and I were breeders of Boston Terriers and we did all the health Testing, all our dogs were show dogs with completed Championships, but we were still BYB's cause we didn't have a kennel name or something I can't remember LOL


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> Oh no I completely understand, on another sight I used to be a member of I used to get ripped into when ever my mom's dogs would have Puppies. My mom and I were breeders of Boston Terriers and we did all the health Testing, all our dogs were show dogs with completed Championships, but we were still BYB's cause we didn't have a kennel name or something I can't remember LOL


Oh for goodness sakes!  Sadly, I don't think I'm going to be a member here anymore when I start breeding dogs OR I won't mention my breeding AT ALL. I'm not sure if I would have time with breeding anyway, because I'm not the kind of person that has tons of energy and gets lots done in a day. I think the puppies will be a labor of love.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh no no no! This sight is wonderful! They at least give you a chance to explain your situation. Please share your breeding because we LOVE LOVE LOVE Puppies, Redye who Breeds rotties shares the whole process with us when she breeds and its awesome! I didn't mean to chase you off. Not at all! That was my experience on another site that will remain Nameless LOL. 

And Love is really all your going to have when it comes down to it, me and Mom never made a dime on our Boston's, because every purchessed puppy was the cost of its care for the 3-4 months we had it with us. Plus Prenatle care of the Mom.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no, you didn't chase me off at all! If everyone was as open-minded as you, the world would be an awesome place. I belonged to another forum before this and people can be so, so judgemental. I eventually had enough and just left.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> Oh no, you didn't chase me off at all! If everyone was as open-minded as you, the world would be an awesome place. I belonged to another forum before this and people can be so, so judgemental. I eventually had enough and just left.



Okay I'm glad! And I am really interested in learning as much as I can about different breeds. I've always loved dogs, and belive me if i wasn't so Open minded I never would of gotten Deron my Heart Dog, Yellow Lab who passed way to young he was the product of a VERY bad Breeding on my brother's behalf, Dusty should have never been bred ever. And nor would I have Kowalski the product of an Oops Litter. Heck wouldn't have either of my cats either LOL

But please don't leave! There are some of us that are a bit sticker bush like and stuck in our ways but I seem to think those of us wanting to learn outweigh the rest.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> *Cavalier King Charles Spaniel- sheds, minimal grooming, great little dogs with happy temperaments. Can't think of any negatives.


Temperamentally speaking, I can't either. They're wonderful little dogs. But health concerns have swayed me from ever being a CKCS owner, unfortunately. Mitral Valve Disease, syringomyelia (scary stuff), hip dysplasia, and breathing problems being just a few. If I were in the market for a CKCS, I would triple my efforts and be a VERY educated consumer..


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> I've read mixed reviews on Maltese being yappy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the yappiness depends on what the owners tolerate and vs. can't stand. I don't let my dogs yap for no reason at all, and having 2 papillons (aka YAPPY-ons, lol), it was a matter of laying down the law that aimless and mindless barking isn't allowed. The biggest yapper I have is Auz, the shepherd, because he sees something across the field that might mean our domain is under invasion


----------



## ConspicuousZF (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey folks!

I'm in a bit of the same boat, where I'm doing some research on some small breed dogs, and was wondering if anyone could offer any insight on the following breeds?

-Border Terrier
-Brussels Griffon
-Chihuahua (somehow they stike me as a "yappy" type of dog?)
-Silky Terrier

I have a bad feeling I'm attracted to the most tenacious and yappiest of dog breeds?!

Would these be bad choices for an apartment dog?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

ConspicuousZF said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm in a bit of the same boat, where I'm doing some research on some small breed dogs, and was wondering if anyone could offer any insight on the following breeds?
> 
> ...


I've only met a few border terriers and brussels griffon, but they were nice dogs  I've met some snarky, snappy, miserable little chi's, and then again I've met some really, REALLY cool little chis. One was in my rally obedience class, and he kicked EVERYONES butt! A friend of mine got a chi puppy and raised him like she raises her "big" dogs, and he's the most awesome little guy ever, he's really really like having a big dog in a little dogs' body. I've met a few silky terriers and they varied on either side--a few have had enough energy to wear me out by 8:00AM, and others were sweet and very laid back. There are always variations. Some of the yappiest dogs we board are labs, go figure  so I don't think "all dogs of X breeds are yappy" and "all dogs of X breed are not".


----------



## ConspicuousZF (Feb 24, 2010)

Ha ha!

My parents have had three labs and they were all wonderful dogs, but my barn owner (I have a horse I board out) has three, and they have the most ATROCIOUS manners! If those were the only labs I'd ever met, I would be totally turned off that breed.

I definitely think a lot of it boils down to training, but being unfamiliar with toy breeds, I wasn't sure how much of that is instinct and how much is training.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

ConspicuousZF said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm in a bit of the same boat, where I'm doing some research on some small breed dogs, and was wondering if anyone could offer any insight on the following breeds?
> 
> ...


Well, you did pick some terriers lol. Terriers=Tenacious. Most terriers I meet are pretty hyper, but there's never a dull moment with them. As long as you're very proactive with training and exercising them Im sure they would be great apartment dogs. 
Ive met many chis before, never any nasty yappy ones though. Most of them time I see them at malls though. They are the tiniest breed of dog so make sure you know how to properly care for one. Also, Chis are made for apartment living. All toy breeds actually are though.


----------



## ConspicuousZF (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know...I was shoveling snow the other day and a lady was out walking her Chihuahua. I'm pretty sure that dog thought he could take me - shovel and all! LOL!

I have to give him credit though. He had the heart of a lion, that little sucker.

She said she's had several of them and for whatever reason he has a terrible temperament. She said the others she had were nice dogs.


----------



## tlaver (Feb 25, 2010)

I would go with a toy poodle. They are smart and loyal. You will love it.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

ConspicuousZF said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm in a bit of the same boat, where I'm doing some research on some small breed dogs, and was wondering if anyone could offer any insight on the following breeds?
> 
> ...


I don't know anything about Border Terriers or Silky Terriers, but I have 2 Chihuahuas. Most Chihuahuas really are high strung- no matter how you raise them. Different breeds have different characteristics and that's one of their's. They tend to be scaredy cats and also dogs with a terrier like attitude toward other animals. One of mine is very quick to bark at small things and the other is quiet, not just for a Chihuahua, but for any dog. If you want one of the most loyal dogs on earth that will velcro itself to you 24/7 and has a low maintenance coat, then consider a Chihuahua.

If Shih Tzu didn't exist, Brussels Griffons would be my breed of choice. I just love their adorable faces. Their personalities just seem fun and unique too. Here's a website below that has good, although very general information:

http://www.toybreeds.com/


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> I'm not sure what kind of grooming upkeep you're willing to do and whether you want a non-shedding dog, so here are a few:
> 
> *Cavalier King Charles Spaniel- sheds, minimal grooming, great little dogs with happy temperaments. Can't think of any negatives.


Much as I love the Cavalier's personality and looks, I think their popularity is leading to them being overbred and that chances are a cavalier in a shelter or rescue will be a puppy mill dog. They have genetic heart problems that cause many of them premature deaths when a dog their size should live ten or more years, if there are no genetic defects.


----------



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

kghbandgeek said:


> Hey,
> 
> My name is Kim and I am looking to adopt a dog (probably from a shelter) and I really want to learn as much as I can before making this kind of commitment.
> 
> ...


Pug, pug, pug!!!!! Great little dogs, great companions, friendly temperments, lap dogs, they are the bomb! They do shed a lot, though teh hair is short. Training for housebreaking needs consistency...but my pug is 6 months old and is houstrained.

I love this breed and seeing as you are looking for a smaller breeed and other characteristics, I think you would love a pug. Thay are smart beyond belief! They learn so quickly. They are a bit of a velco-dog; they love to be with their humans!

The don't bark! Well they do, but hardly EVER. I rthink Bella, my pug, has barked a total of 15 times in the 4 plus months I have had her! LOL....they are not yippy at all.

Look into the breed. they are wonderful! I am biased, as I have one, but I researched like crazy and knew this was the breed for me. And I couldn't be happoer with my choice. You HAVE to look into this breed! Little couch potatoes! They will go for a walk, but are content to hang on the sofa. If you are sick and not up to a walk, no problem. Whereas if you get a dog that has high energy, if you are sick or not, they need to get out and walked. Pugs appreciate their walks but if you can't do it, they are fine with it!

Check them out...they are AWESOME. So many qualities that make them great dogs and because you are in an apartment, their size meets your need here. Beyond their size, they are amazing...like a big dog in a small body. I just love my Bella. If only she would get over her tissue fettish. LORD! If I leave a napkin, papertwowel, or anything made of paper, forget it! LOL...she grabs it and goes nuts! Small price to pay for all the good qualities in this breed. They are just amazing....
Denise


----------



## HARLEYSMOM83 (Jan 21, 2010)

Did anyone think of a mini dachshund? They are so loveable, little, very little shedding, don't need a lot of room, and are good for people with allergies.

I got my min dachshund 2 months ago he is 4 months old and such a lovelable little thing. He is stubborn at times with the worde "no" and house training is a bit of a challenge but there is like no grooming required.


----------

